# MODI di DIRE ...



## Alessandra (6 Maggio 2013)

Questo e' un thread per sbizzarrirsi a ruota libera con i vari modi di dire, gergali, dialettali,regionali simpatici che 
esprimono stati d'animo o situazioni molto meglio di altre parole.

Le ultime due volte che sono stata in Italia, ho sentito frequentemente dai miei amici questa espressione che mi era nuova:

"...attaccare le pezza" a qualcuno...

Ho capito il significato dal contesto...ma per conferma l'ho cercato anche su google. :smile:

A Londra ho lavorato con colleghi italiani di varie regioni...
e molti non capivano alcuni miei modi di dire che, grazie a loro, ho scoperto essere tipicamente della mia area...

tipo: "per la festa, la nostra collega era messa giu' da gara"

...o cose cosi'...ho scoperto che questa espressione, ad esempio, non era comprensibile al mio collega del Molise...



A voi la tastiera per scrivere modi di dire,proverbi, tipici insulti, perle di saggezza....
dal sapore che piu' di piace:
coloriti, simpatici, gergali, volgari, dialettali, regionali o quello che volete....


:smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

_Escile il pesc*I*e_


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

roma ladrona la lega non perdona


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2013)

NUN TE BAGNA' A CAPOCCIA CHE TE SE GONFIA LA SEGATURA


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

[Flame mode on]


la dona l'è come el pese, tajà la testa tuto el resto l'è bon


[Flame mode off]


*****Disclaimer: l'utente si dissocia*****


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> [Flame mode on]
> 
> 
> la dona l'è come el pese, tajà la testa tuto el resto l'è bon
> ...




MA CHE C'HAI AR POSTO DER CORE, NA MAJOLICA?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> [Flame mode on]
> 
> 
> la dona l'è come el pese, tajà la testa tuto el resto l'è bon
> ...


Coadura
mai paura


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Coadura
> mai paura


sa te la leco a te la scancelo


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Questo e' un thread per sbizzarrirsi a ruota libera con i vari modi di dire, gergali, dialettali,regionali simpatici che
> esprimono stati d'animo o situazioni molto meglio di altre parole.
> 
> Le ultime due volte che sono stata in Italia, ho sentito frequentemente dai miei amici questa espressione che mi era nuova:
> ...



Pourparler Sticazzi!


----------



## Hellseven (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Pourparler Sticazzi!


Mi sei simpatico, hai senso del humour e un bella digitazione ricca e fluida :up:


----------



## Lui (6 Maggio 2013)

occhio, acheo.

per restare in tema: metti il culo a paratia.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatico, hai senso del humour e un bella digitazione ricca e fluida :up:



Grazie..

Ho notato anche io le tue sintassi, da subito. Da subito simpatia "spartana" contenuta. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Grazie..
> 
> Ho notato anche io le tue sintassi, da subito. Da subito simpatia "spartana" contenuta. :smile:


_understatement_ anglossassone, _of course_ :smile:


----------



## Lui (6 Maggio 2013)

vuatri nun ma cuntati giusta. vi tiegnu suttocchi.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vuatri nun ma cuntati giusta. vi tiegnu suttocchi.


C'hai preso mica per froci, compare?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> _understatement_ anglossassone, _of course_ :smile:


Yes ad muzum e ad minchiam. of course. 

L'arabo ancora non lo capisco, qualche frase si ma il concetto rimane molto oscuro. in sostanza non capisco cosa cazzo scrive lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vuatri nun ma cuntati giusta. vi tiegnu suttocchi.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (6 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> C'hai preso mica per froci, compare?


dovrei?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dovrei?


Farmi i cazzi miei( continuazione) 

Mi aspetto un rosso, sarebbe il secondo per la stessa frase in un altro Thread. 

Ho capito dopo le regole del gioco, coi verdi non capivo, col rosso mi sono letto le regole.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Hellseven (6 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dovrei?


E se pure fosse? Sarai mica geloso, tesovo ioggia::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


>



Sai che è morto?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *E se pure fosse?* Sarai mica geloso, tesovo ioggia::rotfl:



Sarei cornificato ancor prima di consumare.


----------



## Lui (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo, chi minchia ri nome, sei furbo. Prima ti fai azziccare il rosso, poi leggi il regolamento. Inizi bene.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sai che è morto?


Si ma dicono che torna


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Acheo, chi minchia ri nome, sei furbo. Prima ti fai azziccare il rosso, poi leggi il regolamento. Inizi bene.



Menomale che io come altri prima di iscrivermi vi ho letto, altrimenti sarebbe davvero una guerra d'insulti in escalation. Ne consegue che anche a te sono simpatico visto i complimenti d'uso e costume che perpetuano costantemente il forum. 

azziccare, rosso o approvazione che sia, da soltanto la visione di essere stato letto, la somma tra i due da il risultato finale all'addizione. Nel complesso ne posso prendere atto.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma dicono che torna


La prima repubblica, il dito o Andreotti?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> La prima repubblica, il dito o Andreotti?


Andreotti, Andreotti everywhere.


----------



## Lui (6 Maggio 2013)

tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino.

rammi tiempu ca ti pierciu, rissi u surci a nuci.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

Travolta dagli eventi
apri il culo
e 
stringi i denti....


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> C'hai preso mica per froci, compare?



Sempre per restare in tema: Sul culo mio non è mai uscita nessuna chiacchiera


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

Se parli bianco e nero
rigidità di pensiero.

Diletta :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Farmi i cazzi miei( continuazione)
> 
> Mi aspetto un rosso, sarebbe il secondo per la stessa frase in un altro Thread.
> 
> Ho capito dopo le regole del gioco, coi verdi non capivo, col rosso mi sono letto le regole.


tranquillo ti abituerai ai rossi dati ad minchiam (ora mi arriva per questa)


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

anche Ad Minchiam è un modo di dire, oppure A cazzo di cane: anche qui non capisco il senso dei due, ma mi adeguo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*

Meglio un culo gelato che un gelato ar culo....!:up:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Come solea dire il Divo Giulio,a pensar male si fa peccato.
Ma ci prendi quasi sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

tiene la testa pe' spartì le recchie
(l'uso che fa della sua testa è meramente quello di tenere separate le due trombe di Eustachio)

an s'pol brisa aver galina, ov e cul cald.
(non si possono avere gallina, uova e culo caldo)

La prémma vòlta as perdanna, la secanda as bastanna
(la prima volta si perdona, la seconda si bastona)  

Dì ban sò, fantèsma...
(Modo di esprimere scetticismo. Riferimento: a fine 800, teatro del Corso, un celebre illusionista evoca uno spirito al quale invita il pubblico a porre domande. Dal loggione :'Dì ban sò, fantèsma, l'et mai ciapè in tal cul?' ovvero 'Dimmi, o spirito, avesti mai tu rapporti sodomiti?')


----------



## Hellseven (7 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sempre per restare in tema: Sul culo mio non è mai uscita nessuna chiacchiera


le acque chete sono sempre quelle che rimestano di più in profondità, non lo sapevi Tubarao ?


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> an s'pol brisa aver galina, ov e cul cald.
> (non si possono avere gallina, uova e culo caldo)


La correttezza e la competenza con cui ti destreggi nelle molte varianti dell'emiliano mi sorprende.

Chapeau!

Aggiungo (senza alcun riferimento ai presenti) un sarcastico augurio delle mie parti:

Ch'at iena al salt in su int'na camara basa.

(Non traduco)


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*

Chi di ceppa colpisce di ceppa perisce!Quando hai conosciuto l'inferno anche il purgatorio ti sembra il paradiso,questa perla è mia.:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La correttezza e la competenza con cui ti destreggi nelle molte varianti dell'emiliano mi sorprende.
> 
> Chapeau!
> 
> ...


Brillantemente citata ne "il ignore dei Tarzanelli", se non erro.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi di ceppa colpisce di ceppa perisce!*Quando hai conosciuto l'inferno anche il purgatorio ti sembra il paradiso*,questa perla è mia.:up:



:up: verissima!!


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio un culo gelato che un gelato ar culo....!:up:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> NUN TE BAGNA' A CAPOCCIA CHE TE SE GONFIA LA SEGATURA





Simy ha detto:


> MA CHE C'HAI AR POSTO DER CORE, NA MAJOLICA?



 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Belle queste!!!



Lui ha detto:


> tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino.
> 
> rammi tiempu ca ti pierciu, rissi u surci a nuci.


La prima la conosco...la seconda l'ho cercata su google translator ma con insuccesso 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Travolta dagli eventi
> apri il culo
> e
> stringi i denti....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

hahaah rende bene!!!



Tubarao ha detto:


> Sempre per restare in tema: Sul culo mio non è mai uscita nessuna chiacchiera


:rotfl:



Lui ha detto:


> anche Ad Minchiam è un modo di dire, oppure A cazzo di cane: anche qui non capisco il senso dei due, ma mi adeguo.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *tiene la testa pe' spartì le recchie*
> (l'uso che fa della sua testa è meramente quello di tenere separate le due trombe di Eustachio)
> 
> *an s'pol brisa aver galina, ov e cul cald.*
> ...



bellissime!!! l'ultima senza la traduzione non l'avrei mai capita


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Brillantemente citata ne "il ignore dei Tarzanelli", se non erro.


Già, per il fulgido esempio del nostro idioma, quel film andrebbe studiato in tutte le scuole della provincia!


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già, per il fulgido esempio del nostro idioma, quel film andrebbe studiato in tutte le scuole della provincia!



mai visto


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mai visto


Anche se non hai una certa familiarità con la favella dei nebbiosi mangiatori di salama da sugo, nella versione DVD deluxe ha pure i sottotitoli!
Nutri anche tu l'ironia pecoreccia che un po' tutti abbiamo dentro di noi!


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se non hai una certa familiarità con la favella dei nebbiosi mangiatori di salama da sugo, nella versione DVD deluxe ha pure i sottotitoli!
> *Nutri anche tu l'ironia pecoreccia che un po' tutti abbiamo dentro di noi!*



ovviamente!!:up:


...meno male che ci sono i sottotitoli!!! avro' speranza di comprendere!!! hihih


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già, per il fulgido esempio del nostro idioma, quel film andrebbe studiato in tutte le scuole della provincia!


Parole da incidere nel bronzo,per affiggerle all'entrata di ogni centro abitato della provincia.
Ah,quando si faceva ancora del buon cinema dialettale....


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Travolta dagli eventi
> apri il culo
> e
> stringi i denti....



La sapevo diversa cOmunque :
i denti non li stringo
e in culo te li spingo...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La sapevo diversa cOmunque :
> i denti non li stringo
> e in culo te li spingo...


ahahah bella!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La sapevo diversa cOmunque :
> i denti non li stringo
> e in culo te li spingo...


eccerto
io posso dire in culo te lo spingo...

ma tu che cosa vuoi spingere dentro di me?

Una tetta?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Maggio 2013)

Un pochino di detti delle mie parti:

AVISS PIGLIATO O'CAZZO PA A' BANC E'LACQUA ?

ACQUAIUO' L'ACQUA E' FRESCA? MANC A' NEVE ....

PUOZZ SCULA'

ADDO' ARRIVAMM LA' METTIM O SPRUOCCOLO

DICETT O'PAPPECE A A'NOCE: CHIANU CHIANU TE SPERTUS

PILU PILU SE FA O PENNIELL

Buona traduzione :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Chi si loda si imbroda

Lodate sesto che te ghe un bel manego

Chi scherza col cazzo si fotte

Tira più un pel de figa che un carro di buoi
ma guai a tirarghe i peli alle done

Ne hanno di fantasia le fighe
per vendere la medesima.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un pochino di detti delle mie parti:
> 
> AVISS PIGLIATO O'CAZZO PA A' BANC E'LACQUA ?
> 
> ...



bella!!! la conosco!!! so anche da dove ha avuto origine...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi si loda si imbroda
> 
> Lodate sesto che te ghe un bel manego
> 
> ...


uhauhauha
quanto e' vera!!!!
fa girare pure la terra...non solo le ruote dei carri!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> uhauhauha
> quanto e' vera!!!!
> fa girare pure la terra...non solo le ruote dei carri!!!!


E se è così
come mai ve la depilate?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Avere in testa un cesto di lumache.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se è così
> come mai ve la depilate?
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ahahahah chi sperpera tale ben di dio...
i peli sono tutti in giro...a tirare carri...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ahahahah chi sperpera tale ben di dio...
> i peli sono tutti in giro...a tirare carri...


E i buoi poveri cornuti
tutti in cassa d'integrazione

t'amo pio bove...


----------



## Alessandra (9 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E i buoi poveri cornuti
> tutti in cassa d'integrazione
> 
> t'amo pio bove...



ecco la vera motivazione della crisi mondiale...

il pelo tira ovunque...da helsinki a roma fino a tokio...
troppi buoi da sfamare...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ecco la vera motivazione della crisi mondiale...
> 
> il pelo tira ovunque...da helsinki a roma fino a tokio...
> troppi buoi da sfamare...


Ma vi sono a sto mondo tre cose che non lasciano il segno!
Il pesce nell'acqua
L'uccello nel cielo
E il ciccio in te la mona!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2013)

Dai te lo se che amore xè tuto un dispeto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Maggio 2013)

derva i cosc che te meti la briosche


----------

